# uds fire basket needed



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

Anyone know where I can get a couple of yes fire baskets made up? I know there are no.-weld designs, but I'm making one as a gift and would prefer that it be as clean and well made as possible.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

If you're in the Houston area contact Ector here: http://www.fatashbbq.com/BBQpits.html

Tell him Nick sent ya.

-Nick


----------



## fito1411 (Jul 8, 2004)

I used a 24 qt fryer basket that I bought at Academy for $9. Then i took 4 - 3/4 inch bolts and attached them to the botttom with 8 nuts and washers. Works great and no welder needed. It even has a handle to pull it out.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

frankd said:


> I used a 24 qt fryer basket that I bought at Academy for $9. Then i took 4 - 3/4 inch bolts and attached them to the botttom with 8 nuts and washers. Works great and no welder needed. It even has a handle to pull it out.


Do you have a picture of that? I cant seem to visualize how that holds the weight.


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

Thanks Nick. I sent him an email. Waiting to hear back.

Frank, post up some pics if you dont mind.


----------



## fito1411 (Jul 8, 2004)




----------



## txslamonice (Aug 6, 2011)

frankd said:


> I used a 24 qt fryer basket that I bought at Academy for $9. Then i took 4 - 3/4 inch bolts and attached them to the botttom with 8 nuts and washers. Works great and no welder needed. It even has a handle to pull it out.


This is exactly what i used for mine. I had an old one laying around here at home.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

What are they for?


----------

